# Sticky  PerC Accent Challenge!



## Eren Jaegerbomb

What does everyone's accent on PerC sound like?

For this, I propose that you can just pick a random book, and read a random paragraph or page, or even the blurb. Or you can do the 'accent challenge'.

I'll post mine tomorrow because my family is in bed and I do not want to be annoying. Plus I'm embarrassed, they might think I'm talking to myself

View attachment 812469


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Sorry about my rather monotonous voice here. I was a bit annoyed.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1cx3Ncd1eRS


----------



## Arvelm

I'm aware that this thread has been active for a while but I'm deciding to do the challenge anyway...

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0ijZBigWz0S


----------



## Gossip Goat

hi everyone


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I didn't realise my voice has been up here the whole time... Ehhhh.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Arvelm said:


> I'm aware that this thread has been active for a while but I'm deciding to do the challenge anyway...
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0ijZBigWz0S


Are you English-Indian with a posh accent? Just asking.

Edit: nevermind.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Gossip Goat said:


> hi everyone


Nice to see you back!


----------



## Maybe

Creator 22 said:


> I didn't realise my voice has been up here the whole time... Ehhhh.


the recording expired


----------



## 74893H

Hope y'all don't mind if I shimmy in and vandalise this thread with my assy voice


----------



## Arvelm

Pizzasafari said:


> Hope y'all don't mind if I shimmy in and vandalise this thread with my assy voice


Your voice greatly reminds me of the presenter of the freesciencelessons GCSE videos.


----------



## 74893H

Arvelm said:


> Your voice greatly reminds me of the presenter of the freesciencelessons GCSE videos.


Hahaha, really? I looked him up but I don't really hear it :tongue:


----------



## Arvelm

Pizzasafari said:


> Hahaha, really? I looked him up but I don't really hear it :tongue:


Oh? Perhaps it's just the intonation that is similar?


----------



## leictreon

aaa


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Well okay, who's up for this challenge?


----------



## Voyageur

I was originally going to do this, but then I completely forgot about it until it got bumped today. So, thanks Scoob! Here's mine:

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1UCltlp0x5S


----------



## WickerDeer

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0IcHgsYAWjS

This guy also wanted to add his voice to the challenge:






That's who's constantly in the background.


----------



## Convex

MeltedSorbet said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0IcHgsYAWjS
> 
> This guy also wanted to add his voice to the challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's who's constantly in the background.


PER-CEE? Is that official lol? I've always imagined it's said PERK


----------



## Judson Joist

That Vocaroo shiz doesn't work right. Not one of those will actually play. Anyway, here's a sample of mine.


----------



## Cherry

https://voca.ro/hPwyFHET9UC



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil

Frankly My Dear said:


> https://voca.ro/hPwyFHET9UC
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Don't know how I'm just hearing this, you sound wonderful roud:


----------



## Sybow

https://voca.ro/gvWFULtqsa6

I am really tired, so don't mind my voice tone too much, lol


----------



## Phil

https://vocaroo.com/7h0qzSMHWhh


----------



## Sybow

Phil said:


> https://vocaroo.com/7h0qzSMHWhh


You really got a voice for the radio or something, lol.
Very different than i expected after seeing your photos.


----------



## Phil

Sybow said:


> You really got a voice for the radio or something, lol.
> Very different than i expected after seeing your photos.


Why thank you! Maybe I missed my calling haha


----------



## mia-me

My headset has noise reduction on the mic so it adds some wawa vocal distortion. 😄





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## NipNip

Phil said:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


"Perk" lol.

_Per-see_ to my mind. Though should we really abbreviate it in speech to begin with?

Agree with radio voice comment by the way. I'd tune in to that on Sunday mornings.


----------



## NipNip

.


----------



## Hexigoon

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro





Aaah---- = e =;

Oh well, you can also listen to this fandub of Yugioh the Abridged Series I did for fun a few years back, though I am exaggerating my voice here a bit to do the impersonations except for small Yugi.


----------



## tanstaafl28

A shame so many of these have expired....


----------



## Hexigoon

Yeah, it is. You should make one, tanstaafl28.


----------



## attic

I did one... I find it a bit difficult to hear parts myself. I talk a bit quietly because I don't want the whole house hearing me sitting here talking to myself, and I am not always sounding like a squeaky door (it sounds like I have a cold, but it is pollen...). But I'll try not to overthink and just put it up. I just talk a bit awkwardly about my accent, influences and such, and the weather, haha.

attic radio:




__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## islandlight

I don't have an accent! I'm Canadian.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Hexigoon said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah---- = e =;
> 
> Oh well, you can also listen to this fandub of Yugioh the Abridged Series I did for fun a few years back, though I am exaggerating my voice here a bit to do the impersonations except for small Yugi.


Sounds like every British Youtuber I've come across.


----------



## Crowbo

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------

